# Moxie and Berg and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg is growed up into a great big ol' 'bino boy. and he made these babies off of Moxie, a tri doe.





His background is unknown, so I really don't know what to expect, especially of the ones that are white or very light.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I see splashing, but no piebalding. So it seems he doesn't carry spotting. . . Those white ones look almost like they have dark eyes, did you see them as pinks?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think they have black eyes, but I'm not sure of one of them...maybe ruby? They all appeared to have eyes that were quite dark at birth.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If they're ruby, I would predict they are very light splashed, interesting!  
If they're black then . . . Craziness!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I will not be surprised if the light ones develop points; the dark ones may have points as well. I have seen this very dark splashed type before. some of those had ruby eyes as well, so I guess we'll have to wait to see what we shall see.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe the dark splashed ones are brindled? Is that what Berg is concealing? But, then, what are the light ones? Any thoughts? Anybody?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I love the dark splashed ones.How many litters do you have now Moustress?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I LOVE that splashed one in the new pic, whose head you can see. So pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, I'll put in another two photos:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The dark splashed are gorgeous!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

The dark splashed look agouti based, very pretty color.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll take the whites so you don't have to worry about what they are lol. Once again you have a fine litter. Making me antsy for my litters! I am hoping for more of the odd pale recessive yellow satin I got last go.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg is doing two things for my mousery. First, he's helping by being a jumbo white and putting some size back into my tri/splashed lines. Moxie is one of my biggest tri does, so these babies are quite large compared to almost any other litter I've ever had. I think Berg might be yellow or brindle behind the wall of white. He's gotten somewhat porcine in the last month or so. His pups are now the same age and size he was when I rescued him from the reptile shop; he was still a baby when I got him.

Waiting is hard work, don't you think?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yes, and you had 12 ladies to wait for? Wow. Too bad this site doesn't have Rep points I'd pour some on ya.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Big babies!


Pretty boy Berg


Berg's baby girl 15 days old


Berg's baby boy as well, 15 days old


Pretty boy Berg again. I like the shape of his ears; that little curve is nice.

Berg has moved on to a tank with the three new does I bought a couple of weeks ago. At least one more litter is coming among the tri does he was with until a few days ago.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, Berg is a big boy. Those little ones are 15 days old? Mine are 21 days old and not that big  All I can say is wow. . .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Like I said; and he's also getting a bit fat, which is why I have moved him in with some more does, just incase he gets too fat to 'perform'.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

You'd be amazed how well a determined male can perform lol. I hope he does not have any health issues and it is just color related weight.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg is pretty aggressive and insistent with his new harem; I think I can mark the due date on the calendar. Two of the girls in his old harem are showing.


----------

